# Nulla Osta and visa information help needed



## riya-g (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello,
My husband recently got a job in Italy. He reached there and registered with the police, which was a requirement for visa. The company lawyer has submitted an application for my dependent visa and waiting for Nulla Osta now. We both are Indian citizens. I was wondering if anybody else had to go through the same process and how long does it take to get the clearance (nulla osta)?


----------

